# How often should I calibrate my ph meter. ..?



## aaonehundred (Jan 4, 2009)

Title pertty much say it all .. . I want to know how often I should calibrate my ph meter?


----------



## BUDISGUD (Jan 4, 2009)

i calibrate mine begining of each month just too make sure


----------



## Alistair (Jan 4, 2009)

I like to verify the accuracy of my meter using the 7.0 buffer solution from time to time.  If the calibration is off a little I recalibrate.


----------



## KADE (Jan 5, 2009)

Most instructions say once a month.... or if the electrode dries up... or if you have been using the ph meter in taxing situations... 

I've had the same one for a few years now. I recalibrate mine twice a year.. just to be sure.. and it is always still on the dot perfect.

After you get used to your water/plants/nutes you almost don't need to use a meter and can tell when the thing isn't working right anyways!


----------



## andy52 (Jan 5, 2009)

i can pretty much tell when mine is off some.its rare but it happens.mine is lucky to be working still.i have dropped it a couple times and it scared me.but i just re-calibrate and so far all is well.i spent too much for my blue lab meter.when i do have to buy another one it will be alot cheaper model than i now use.


----------



## KADE (Jan 5, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i can pretty much tell when mine is off some.its rare but it happens.mine is lucky to be working still.i have dropped it a couple times and it scared me.but i just re-calibrate and so far all is well.i spent too much for my blue lab meter.when i do have to buy another one it will be alot cheaper model than i now use.


 
You get what you pay for in the ph meter world tho!  I only use hanna.. nothing else... before when i used the cheaper brands I was buying one every 1/4 or 1/2 year.


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys .. . Just to make sure I will be checking it every end of the month just to make sure ..


----------

